# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #26



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the guys discuss the inauguration, protests and dating.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-22T21_15_32-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Such a dull week. Nothing to talk about!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We need to let these people know about our podcasts!
https://www.yahoo.com/news/nigeria-arrests-65-pro-trump-rally-190819914.html


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha @ "illegals' channels" (re Spanish language TV).


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great podcast, men! @Sasquatch , best of luck with Singles for Trump.

I think I'll have to call-in and defend the Russians next time :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good show, guys. Lots of humor and common sense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.

Too bad he didn't sign the order removing us from TPP on Friday! That would have been a great topic!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Denton you were not sure Trump quoted the Bible

Psalm 133:1 How good and pleasant it is when God's people live together in unity!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> @Denton you were not sure Trump quoted the Bible
> 
> Psalm 133:1 How good and pleasant it is when God's people live together in unity!


Thanks. I guess I don't read enough of the Psalms. I would probably be in a better mood if I did.

That is another topic, I was trying not to go down that path as it would have been a derailing, but our nation hasn't been a unified, Christian nation in decades. It could be said that Trump is God giving us another chance to get our act together and retake our society and culture.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> @Denton you were not sure Trump quoted the Bible
> 
> Psalm 133:1 How good and pleasant it is when God's people live together in unity!


In your face @Denton !

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

"Kinda don't wanna get arrested." Sasquatch


----------

